# Hairdresser in Limassol



## BrissyExpat (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi there. I apologise if this has already been covered in an earlier thread, but can somebody recommend a good hair-dresser in Limassol. I am more interested in somebody who can cut well.
I also need to find a salon that can shape eyebrows really well. Any help would be much appreciated.

Barbara


----------



## matthew tinklin (Oct 8, 2010)

BrissyExpat said:


> Hi there. I apologise if this has already been covered in an earlier thread, but can somebody recommend a good hair-dresser in Limassol. I am more interested in somebody who can cut well.
> I also need to find a salon that can shape eyebrows really well. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Barbara


i could also do with help with this one aswell please.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

matthew tinklin said:


> i could also do with help with this one aswell please.


For men and women (salon) you could try [email protected]'s

hairathennesseys dot com

For men (barber shop) you can't go wrong with The Barber Shop near the tourist area, on your left on the road which goes to the Miramare hotel.


----------



## BrissyExpat (Apr 8, 2010)

zin said:


> For men and women (salon) you could try [email protected]'s
> 
> hairathennesseys dot com
> 
> For men (barber shop) you can't go wrong with The Barber Shop near the tourist area, on your left on the road which goes to the Miramare hotel.


Thank you for that information; will give it a try and inform my husband of the Barber Shop; he may give it a try.
Thanks again.


----------



## grungemonkey (Nov 17, 2010)

BrissyExpat said:


> Hi there. I apologise if this has already been covered in an earlier thread, but can somebody recommend a good hair-dresser in Limassol. I am more interested in somebody who can cut well.
> I also need to find a salon that can shape eyebrows really well. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Barbara


My mate Andrew has a place up by Orpanides on the last roundabout. He's very good. Mobi 99966635. I minutes walk literally from Orphan Annies.

Kindest regards

grungemonkey


----------

